
Who said these 3 books should be read in succession? - smeilsoe
I once heard (maybe on a podcast) that these three books should be read in succession, but can&#x27;t find the claim anywhere.<p>- Crossing the Chasm
- The Innovator&#x27;s Dilemma
- Behind the Cloud<p>Hope someone can help me out
======
smeilsoe
Aw darn it, wish someone had picked this up by now :'(

